# Bench Press.



## tom v (Sep 29, 2010)

For some reason when i bench i get a pain in in a part of my body that im sorry but i dont know the name of.

It kind of sits above my pec but below my traps.

its feels as if its the bone?? I only picked up this injury from continuous high intensity hits whilst playing american football. Since then i have only been able to bench around 50kg,i have taken videos of the way im benching and had gym instructors watch me do it and my form is ok but for the life of me cant get over 50kg with out the pain starting up??

Any ideas?????

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Go see a specialist!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

here is something I found, read it and also look on youtube just type in coller bone injuries

Information Related to Collar Bone Pain

Collar bone pain is something that could be very uncomfortable for anyone that is experiencing it. It can also be cause for alarm because that person is going to want to know what is causing the pain. This article is going to look some of the causes of collar bone pain and also some of the basic treatments that you may need if you are suffering from this type of pain. Understanding this type of pain will help you handle it better if you are suffering from it.

The first thing to remember is that a fractured or broken collar bone actually is very common. Many times an athlete may suffer from collar bone pain if he or she is injured. These types of injuries may also be found in newborns as they may have an injury to their collar bone when they are born. People may also harm their collar bones if they fall on their shoulders.

If you have a fractured or broken collar bone you are most likely going to have some symptoms. The first symptom that is going to notify you that something is wrong is collar bone pain. This pain can be sudden or it can last for a longer period of time. You may begin to have a difficult time moving your arm and the area around your shoulder is going to start to swell and bruise. These are things that are very uncommon if you do not have an injury to your arm or collar bone. You may also notice that once you no longer have any swelling, you can feel the break if you touch that area. All of the signs should alert you that you need to see a doctor.

Once you get to the doctors office, he or she is going to want to take an X-ray of that area. They are going to want to see the extent of the damage that was done. They are going to need to see how bad the fracture or break is as well as if there are multiple injuries or just one. You doctor is also going to perform certain tests in order to determine if the nerves and blood vessels around the collar bone are injured. If they are, you will need different types of treatment to help with those complications as well.

You are going to need to rest the area if you are having collar bone pain. Most likely the doctor is not going to do surgery unless the skin is broken or the break is too wide for the bone to heal properly without it. The brace is going to help you keep your arm still so that it can heal properly. This is also going to help the pain lessen as well. You are going to want the pain to go away as soon as possible. If you can feel that the bone is broken when the pain begins you will need to go the emergency room as soon as possible so that it can be taken care. The doctor may also be able to give you some type of medication that is going to help with the pain.

When you get to the doctor's office or the emergency room, you are going to also let them know how the injury took place. If you feel you need to let them know that. If you were in an accident you will need to let them know that as well. It is important for the doctor to understand how the injury took place so that they know what area of the body they are looking for. They are also going to know what type of tests to run so that they can find out the extent of the injury.

Ihope this helps......


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

sounds like rotator cuff tear

lifting too heavy roo soon normally does it i used to suffer no more since dropping weight then building up again


----------



## Mcferren (Dec 14, 2010)

Bench press is something that can bring you many injuries. If you do not care about the injury now it can hurt you a lot even when you are old. For these kinds of things you need undergo a surgery. Also you need not give up the bench press, and I am sure it is going to be very difficult if you were asked to do so. For your matter you can:

-	Reduce the weight or carry on with 50kg for a period of time and see whether the pain goes away.

-	Stop the bench press for a while.

-	The best thing you can do is to go to a doctor who is specialized in that area.

But do not wait for too long!

________________________________


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

I know you said people have watched your form etc, but just in case....i'll say the following anyway 

-Try closer grip, elbows tucked in, bring bar to lower chest

-if that fails, then even try dumbell benching for a while

-if all fails just rest and see a specialist


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Pain usualy means, there is something wrong with the body. I would agree with the first comment and see someone, who can proper asses your situation. If you play or used to play american fut., I would guess you should be able to lift more than 50 kg iron. Sometimes these injuries are due to lack of rest. Take it easy mate.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

sounds like coller bone to me mate might have cracked or broken it need to see a doc


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i must be mister unlucky iv torn both my rottar cuffs and cracked my coller bone in last few years. best thing u can do m8 is rest up 4 while and just train legs..............mite get away with doing little bi's & tri's.


----------



## Mcferren (Dec 14, 2010)

Bench press is something that can bring you many injuries. If you do not care about the injury now it can hurt you a lot even when you are old. For these kinds of things you need undergo a surgery. Also you need not give up the bench press, and I am sure it is going to be very difficult if you were asked to do so. For your matter you can:

-	Reduce the weight or carry on with 50kg for a period of time and see whether the pain goes away.

-	Stop the bench press for a while.

-	The best thing you can do is to go to a doctor who is specialized in that area.

But do not wait for too long!


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

personally i would'nt work that part of the body for 2 weeks, give it time to heal, which it will if it just an injury. If it still persists then go to the docs see what they can do.


----------



## Mcferren (Dec 14, 2010)

Bench press is something that can bring you many injuries. If you do not care about the injury now it can hurt you a lot even when you are old. For these kinds of things you need undergo a surgery. Also you need not give up the bench press, and I am sure it is going to be very difficult if you were asked to do so. For your matter you can:

-	Reduce the weight or carry on with 50kg for a period of time and see whether the pain goes away.

-	Stop the bench press for a while.

-	The best thing you can do is to go to a doctor who is specialized in that area.

But do not wait for too long!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

No pain no gain folk.. pain is just weakness leaving the body after all!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

tom v said:


> For some reason when i bench i get a pain in in a part of my body that im sorry but i dont know the name of.
> 
> It kind of sits above my pec but below my traps.
> 
> ...


I think you must go and see a specialist for better advice.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

also try decline less on your shoulders apparently


----------



## Super strength (Jun 17, 2011)

Work around it. Leave flat bench if it's causing pain


----------



## TheDeak (Jul 12, 2011)

I would go see a specialist for sure i got a serious shoulder injury from benching and leaving a small injury from being seen to, it lead to recurrent shoulder dislocation when training muay thai and i now have permenant pins through my shoulder, get it checked mate


----------



## adam.fisher456 (Jul 21, 2011)

The bench press is an exercise of the upper body. For bodybuilding purposes, it is used to strengthen the pectorals, deltoids, and triceps.


----------

